# Rome Katana vs Targa vs FLux XF



## dawidowo (Nov 26, 2017)

HI there guys ! 

Thats my first post so hello to all 

Now to the point, I am intenting to change fully my gear.

My current borad is a Forum JP (which you all can imagine how old it is ) and the bindings are Drake.

I want to change fully my grear. I therfore for the board will go for Rome National and when regard bindings I am a bit puzzled. As for now I want to take Katana's, however I am not sure if they are not overpriced if I compare to others, even Targas of FLux.
I need and overall binding, speeding on the slope as well as going offpiste when possibility is and to jump here and there. 

Which one should be good? Katanas?
many thanks in advance for any response! 

cheers,
Dawid


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Katanas are good. Targas are also good. Both are adjustable at the ankle strap to change their responsiveness. Targas are very bulky and have a full-wrap frame whereas the katanas only wrap one side of the foot. I'd choose Katana over Targa if those are your only two choices, but on mine I run Burton Genesis bindings and find it to be a good fit. I do run Katanas and Targas on other boards but haven't paired them with the National.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Slap those XFs on there and don't look back. I've always like how Rome ride but have never had any luck with them in the durability department. Other than a pair of Burton Malavitas every other pair of bindings I own are Flux now.


----------



## dawidowo (Nov 26, 2017)

linvillegorge said:


> Slap those XFs on there and don't look back. I've always like how Rome ride but have never had any luck with them in the durability department. Other than a pair of Burton Malavitas every other pair of bindings I own are Flux now.


What made you change to FLux's over Rome bindings? what I have seen, both are damn solid bindings, is the difference is only a design or ?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

dawidowo said:


> What made you change to FLux's over Rome bindings? what I have seen, both are damn solid bindings, is the difference is only a design or ?


Primarily durability. I've never had a pair of Romes that didn't have random stuff breaking on them. Nothing major, just annoying. Of all the Flux bindings I've had I've only had one issue. Snapped a baseplate on a botched landing and they replaced them even though they were technically out of the warranty period.


----------



## dawidowo (Nov 26, 2017)

thanks for that, but from what I read Rome does provide a lifetime warranty for the bindings so...rahter no problems I reckon, have you had a different situation?


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

dawidowo said:


> thanks for that, but from what I read Rome does provide a lifetime warranty for the bindings so...rahter no problems I reckon, have you had a different situation?


Rome's warranty is unbelievable. I registered mine online with NO proof of purchase and started asking for random things to replace on my bindings because one strap was worn, I needed new mounting hardware, etc and they shipped everything I asked for right away.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

same, I've replaced everything except for a chassis at some point or another on multiple pairs of romes so they keep getting my money


----------



## dawidowo (Nov 26, 2017)

Well, that's great! great to have a company which treats that well a customer. This is very valuable point. Taking into account this and yours information about the board it looks that my new winter set will be Rome National + Rome Katanas. I hope it will work great! 

Any recommendations on the boots? I would like to have with a BOA system..

thanks !


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Targas are super stiff, I think the Katana is the better choice for you. Definitely agree on Rome's customer service though, I had multiple sets of 390's and Targas over the years, and they always helped me out no questions asked.


----------

